# Bypassing IUI and straight to egg share IVF



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi all,

After some deliberation we have decided on this route because we have one shot at egg share IVF due to age and potentially with it the chance of freezing an embryo for a sibling. If I got pregnant through IUI we would lose that chance for a sibling however small unless next time we paid full price IVF. My test results are good so crossing fingers there will be enough eggs and healthy embryos for both us and my donor.

This decision has been hard because outside of the thought process around sharing eggs which I believe I am now at peace with, we also have to wait potentially 6 months for a match and we were going to try IUI this summer. It's also hard because I'm scared of needles and the process is daunting but at the end of the day we consider ourselves very lucky to have this reduced cost IVF opportunity.

Has anyone come to a practical decision like this for the long term picture? Anyone any words of advise for us about the IVF process? Cheers x


----------



## Coldilox (Mar 20, 2013)

We thought of going this route, as our clinic lowered the age limit, so I had all the tests done to go straight to egg share thinking it would be the best chance. Unfortunately my AMH was a little low, so it wasn't an option. Another clinic nearby probably would have accepted us, but we were happy with our clinic choice, so we decided to try IUI instead. In fact, I just had my first go this morning! But having been through that decision I can completely see why you made it, we may have done the same thing if we could.


----------



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi coldilox, 

Oh wow crossing fingers for your IUI!! How did you find the process itself? I know what you mean about staying with a clinic you know and trust. We would have another couple of years if we went to another clinic but have chosen to stay put. This process is hard enough without worrying about the support and professionalism of clinic staff.

So I say all this but we're actually in the four week wait for results which will hopefully show we're ok to egg share. If they find anything we'll be back to IUI anyway...You have to have a lot of patience for all this I think! X


----------



## Coldilox (Mar 20, 2013)

Patience is definitely required! I think we are possibly at the same clinic looking at your location. The process was fine really, did OPKs at home until I got a positive yesterday, called them and went in today. Was just like a smear really, then a fifteen minute lie down afterwards. Obviously hoping it works and I don't have to do it again! 

Good luck with your test results!


----------



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks and wishing you all the luck in the world!! X


----------



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi, my partner and I set out on the IVF/egg share journey at the beginning of the year. My partner is egg sharing and for us it was an easy decision to make...we need donor sperm to make our dreams come true, so it feels right to help someone else who needs eggs to make their dreams for a family come true.

After all the tests, form filling, etc my partner started on a short protocol 6 days ago. The injecting is going well and she has her first scan tomorrow


----------



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Star78,

Oh best of luck with it all! Everyone is different and I've never had an issue with the idea of egg sharing beyond a needle phobia which I have had for a long time. It doesn't stop me doing it but I have been near fainting on a few occasions however ridiculous that may be...For me it was also a question of how would I feel if my donor had a successful pregnancy from my eggs and I didn't. However selfless I like to think I am I still think I would struggle with that but again, not enough to stop me doing it!

Hope it all goes well x


----------



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi Anicca79,

I guess it is a very personal thing for everyone. We had our first scan yesterday and felt a little disappointed that there weren't as many follicles as we'd hoped and the one that were there weren't as big as we hoped.

I'm wondering now whether we'll have enough eggs to share...if not, then as hard as it is we will give them all to the person we've been matched with and try again on another cycle. 

I often wonder what will happen if the person we are donating to gets pregnant and we don't, I would really struggle to accept it, but what I try to remember is that there is every chance this could happen for us and I try to stay positive and focus on the fact that we don't have any fertility problems as such...we just need the sperm. 

My wife has a real fear of needles too and yet she has been injecting herself for the last week...I am so very proud of her!! I know she'll be terrfied when it comes to EC but I know she'll do it. It's such a roller coaster ride but I'm so glad we're doing it.


----------



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Aww tell your wife I know exactly how she feels. A needle phobia is like any phobia, no amount of people finding you odd or ridiculous will make it go away. It is what it is and hats off to her for her bravery!

Sorry to hear you are worried about the scan results. Like you say, at least there is the option to try again if needed. Fingers crossed for you! x


----------



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks *Anicca79*


----------

